# Spur Swordfish Video



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Quick recap of our trip the weekend before last. We were landlocked this past weekend so I finally got some time to throw together a video real quick of the trip. 

We launched friday night and got a few good hours of sleep anchored up on Crab Island after grabbing dinner and drinks at Harry T's. Caught some secret sword baits on crab island around 5 am before getting ice and coffee at Harbor Walk then blasted offshore on big flat swells post Isaac. 

All in all the troll was very slow for us but we did manage to see some big yellowfin busting south of the spur into the canyon and saw 3 whales the first day which is alway awesome. We got into a big school of smaller size mahi later in the afternoon and just had fun pitching hardtails to them and getting footage of them destroying the bait. Ran to my sword spot at sunset and got set up for the night. Flat calm seas so no sea anchor needed. First bite came around 11:30 on the dot as predicted and we soon released a pup sword. Second bite came around 3:30 when the tip rod started smoking off. Fish wasnt a monster but always fun to fight a willings sword. Released both healthy fish and sent them swimming for another day. Next morning was slow as well but had a good time slow trolling live baits before running back home. Saw another whale at sunrise at the Spur. All and all a great trip. The Highlight of the trip would be a baby sailfish about three inches long in the hydroglow all lit up eating little critters. We wanted to net him and put him in the live well for pictures but decided against it for fear of hurting him so we just watched him get lit up and feed on tiny things for a little while before he swam off. Very cool sight. 

Video attached - enjoy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzHtc_ZueU&feature=plcp


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

neat, I will have to try that one day, did it eat a squid?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Realtor said:


> neat, I will have to try that one day, did it eat a squid?


Yea the one in the video ate a squid on a circle hook


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i have never attempted this, do you have to use one of those lights on the lure? how deep was the bait?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

nicely done! I think its going to turn on out there real soon.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Realtor said:


> i have never attempted this, do you have to use one of those lights on the lure? how deep was the bait?


To much detail to go into… feel free to PM me if you want tips


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool video man! We should hook up sometime soon for a trip!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

xyzzy said:


> Cool video man! We should hook up sometime soon for a trip!


Yea sounds good. Always out there standing by on 16 and 68


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Badass


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome video....I have to get back out there soon!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bad ass video/s......


----------

